# cannot get wireless to work



## papacharles (Jan 11, 2010)

Fry's GQ3111 box
AMD Athelon 2000+ processor
Ubuntu 9.10 with latest updates
ndiswrapper-1.9 loaded
Air Link AWLL3028 wireless adapter (it came with CD containing drivers)
uname -r
linux 2.6.31-17-generic

[email protected]:~$ lsusb
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0bda:8189 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8187B Wireless 802.11g 54Mbps Network Adapter
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
[email protected]:~$ 

[email protected]:~$ lspci
00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 741/741GX/M741 Host (rev 03)
00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS AGP Port (virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge)
00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS964 [MuTIOL Media IO] (rev 36)
00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE] (rev 01)
00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)
00:03.0 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.1 Controller (rev 0f)
00:03.1 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.1 Controller (rev 0f)
00:03.2 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.1 Controller (rev 0f)
00:03.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller
00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS900 PCI Fast Ethernet (rev 91)
00:0a.0 Communication controller: Cirrus Logic MD 5620 [CLM Data Fax Voice] (rev 01)
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
[email protected]:~$ 

[email protected]:~$ lsmod
Module Size Used by
ndiswrapper 185532 0 
binfmt_misc 8356 1 
snd_intel8x0 30168 2 
snd_ac97_codec 101216 1 snd_intel8x0
ac97_bus 1532 1 snd_ac97_codec
snd_pcm_oss 37920 0 
snd_mixer_oss 16028 1 snd_pcm_oss
snd_pcm 75296 3 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss
iptable_filter 3100 0 
snd_seq_dummy 2656 0 
snd_seq_oss 28576 0 
snd_seq_midi 6432 0 
snd_rawmidi 22208 1 snd_seq_midi
ip_tables 11692 1 iptable_filter
x_tables 16544 1 ip_tables
snd_seq_midi_event 6940 2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi
snd_seq 50224 6 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_midi_event
snd_timer 22276 2 snd_pcm,snd_seq
snd_seq_device 6920 5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq
snd 59204 14 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_seq_oss,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
soundcore 7264 1 snd
snd_page_alloc 9156 2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm
psmouse 56500 0 
ppdev 6688 0 
shpchp 32272 0 
parport_pc 31940 1 
serio_raw 5280 0 
lp 8964 0 
parport 35340 3 ppdev,parport_pc,lp
floppy 54916 0 
sis900 19932 0 
mii 5212 1 sis900
sis_agp 6972 1 
agpgart 34988 1 sis_agp
[email protected]:~$ 

Thank you,
Charles


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Welcome to TSF!! and Thank You for following the Linux guide. 

I would like you to have a look at this page. It should help you with setting up your wireless adapter. Let me know if you need any help with us know and we will try our best to help you.

Cheers!


----------



## papacharles (Jan 11, 2010)

installation of net8187b.inf appears to work.

$ sudo ndiswrapper -i net8187b.inf
installing net8187b ...

error message #1
$ sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be i$

is this an error? I expected to see net8187b.inf here someplace in dmesg. When I 
got no hits for '8187', I searched for ndiswrapper.....
$ dmesg | grep ndiswrapper
[ 13.017633] ndiswrapper version 1.55 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
[ 13.885146] ndiswrapper (load_wrap_driver:108): couldn't load driver rtl8189$
[ 13.885272] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper

And here is the last error message.
$ sudo ndiswrapper -m

And here is the last error message.
$ sudo ndiswrapper -m
WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be i$
module configuration already contains alias directive

module configuration already contains alias directive

If you hold the cursor over the two circling dots, you get the message that
it is waiting for an address to be assigned. Then it asks for the WEP
password. And then it goes back to the circling dots. It repeats this three
times.

This is even more interesting. This is the last 8 lines of dmesg.

[ 18.885289] wlan0: ethernet device 00:21:2f:2d:5a:65 using NDIS driver: net8$
[ 18.885375] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA$
[ 18.885500] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
[ 18.939736] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[ 34.007738] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
[ 34.771256] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
[ 44.872065] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
[ 330.524742] ndiswrapper (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12

I am running only WEP 40 bit. I wonder if I turn off WEP if it would
make the wireless connection? If it did, that should tell us something.
EXCEPT my other machine likes the WEP.

And this machine seems to know when I have entered the whole WEP password, 
because only then will it highlight the APPLY button and allow me to hit it. 
Thank you,
Charles


----------



## papacharles (Jan 11, 2010)

This is like peeling an onion. I *honestly* cannot tell you how many layers I have peeled 
in only two or three weeks. ... I just googled "ndiswrapper invalid cmd 12" and got several 
hits. I think I will follow one of those. In particular, the one that has some suggested things 
to try. 
Charles


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

I would start by turning off your WEP and see if you are able to connect with it off. Just a note saying that window xp likes WEP is like comparing apples and oranges. They are two very different OS's. 

I would also recommend that you look and see if you have the specifed files: net8187b.inf, rtl8187B.sys.sys, on the cd so that we are going down the right path and not spinning your wheels.

Cheers!


----------



## papacharles (Jan 11, 2010)

I turned off WEP and turned on MAC recognition. I now have a wireless connection. I suppose MAC accress recognition is a form of security. 

I am certain that I have the correct drivers. The drivers came on a CDrom with the adapter. 

There are a few links suggesting that the problem will go away for WEP connections if a few modules are rebult (make, compile, etc). I might be barely qualified to do that. But even if I pursue 
those steps,it only makes it work with WEP. it still would not work with WPA or WPA2. 
Charles


----------



## papacharles (Jan 11, 2010)

correct spelling error. It is "MAC aDDress recognition" ...NOT... MAC accress recognition. 
Charles


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Have a look on the CD and see if you are able to find those files. I am not sure were on the cd they would be though. 

I am glad that you are able to get it going, but I want to try and get WEP working for you, too.

Cheers!


----------

